# Need shaving soap recipe



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

for a VERY sensitive skin guy. Any shaving cream out there makes him break out badly. And he's simply given up shaving. He now uses a clipper/hair shaver and just trims his beard..which is FINE...but his eyes lit up when I asked if he'd ever tried a homemade shaving soap (he hadn't). So..I thought I'd make a small batch for him to try out. (he would like to keep the neck trimmed and just have the short beard, you see)

I've never made a shaving soap, so thought I'd come here to find out if anyone had advice or a recipe for a super sensitive skin shaving soap....instead of going to a recipe site and just pulling one out of a hat without being able to test it. (I'm not sensitive to ANY ingredient or soap, so even if I had a beard, I couldn't test it out  )


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> for a VERY sensitive skin guy. Any shaving cream out there makes him break out badly. And he's simply given up shaving. He now uses a clipper/hair shaver and just trims his beard..which is FINE...but his eyes lit up when I asked if he'd ever tried a homemade shaving soap (he hadn't). So..I thought I'd make a small batch for him to try out. (he would like to keep the neck trimmed and just have the short beard, you see)
> 
> I've never made a shaving soap, so thought I'd come here to find out if anyone had advice or a recipe for a super sensitive skin shaving soap....instead of going to a recipe site and just pulling one out of a hat without being able to test it. (I'm not sensitive to ANY ingredient or soap, so even if I had a beard, I couldn't test it out  )


The shaving soap I made was 24oz of lard, 12oz coconut oil, 12oz palm oil, 3oz of castor oil (for superfatting), 7.35oz NaOH and 18oz water. I added 3 Tbls of Bentonite Clay. Mine also had Balsam Oil which I wouldn't add in the future (causes allergic reactions in some people). *You will also note that I didn't add ANY fragrance or essential oils.* It turned out great and produced 18 1"x3" pucks.

In the future I'll cut back on the main oils some and add more castor oil and some other skin friendly oils. 

Good Luck


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks  I think I'll have to delete the coconut oil since that can cause some problems, but castor and palm he has in his regular soap, so that should be okay  I'll give it a whirl!


----------

